# Not-for-profit playgroup for babies and toddlers in Heraklion



## Stefanie Luthman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

One month ago I have moved with my husband and 6 month old baby Erik from Cambridge to Heraklion. I have been desperately searching for an equivalent of surestart centres or playgroups known from the UK as I am a stay-at-home mum (daddy is working) and my son and I need some socialising. I do not (yet) speak any Greek, which limits our interactions at the local playgrounds. Therefore I am now offering to start up my own playgroup for English speaking mothers who would like to meet up with other expat mothers. I am German by origin and also welcome any German speaking mummies to the 'Krabbelgruppe'. I am happy to host us in our apartment (Heraklion inner city, Mastambas) and will provide tea and coffee.

Please get in touch with me if you would like to meet us. 

Stefanie


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Moving to Heraklion*

Hi Stefanie,

I am moving to Heraklion in couple of weeks from Cambridge with my 4 yr old son Arran and 2 yr old daughter Anaya. Quite daunted at the thought of it as I have never been there before and do not speak anything but English!! I am looking at a Playgroup for my daughter and would love to be able to attend one and meet some new mums and make friends. Are you still going ahead with the Playgroup idea?
Cheers,
Arita


----------



## Stefanie Luthman (Feb 3, 2012)

Dear Arita,

Lovely hearing from you. Yes, I'm still going ahead with the playgroup and you're very welcome to join when you have arrived with your family (let me know when and we can arrange our meeting). I have already met a few other English speaking mums who might come along, too.

All the best for your move!

Stefanie


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Stefanie,

Thx for your reply. Yes definitely up for meeting up. My son will be going to the European school in Heraklion which is not too far from where we will live. BTW do you know if there is something similar to a Tesco or Sainsburys in Heraklion? I am wondering if one gets English groceries there or if I have to carry everything with me!!! Look fwd to meeting you. Are you on Facebook? If so you could send me your email add, I can email you with my details and perhaps we could be in touch via Facebook which is what I use most often!

Cheers,
Arita


----------



## Stefanie Luthman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Arita,

We're living in Mastambas (just south of Venetian walls), so close to where you live as well. I'm not on facebook, but I'm sure we'll manage to arrange our meeting. I can send you my mobile number via a PM in this forum.

There's no ASDA or Tesco in Heraklion. Oh, how we miss ASDA online shopping :-( But there's Carrefour and Lidl where we do our weekly shopping. Before moving we bought two-year supply of nappies in Giga Boxes from amazon because they're three times more expensive over here. So, if your daughther is not potty trained yet, you may consider doing so as well.

We found that prices of a full shopping basket are comparable between both countries with some things cheaper in Crete (especially fresh fruit and veg) and others more expensive (hygiene articles, dairy and ready meals (i.e. Pizza etc.)).

If you have more questions, let me know. See you soon!

Stefanie


----------



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Stefanie Luthman said:


> Hi Arita,
> 
> We're living in Mastambas (just south of Venetian walls), so close to where you live as well. I'm not on facebook, but I'm sure we'll manage to arrange our meeting. I can send you my mobile number via a PM in this forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefanie,
Sorry for the delayed response. Up to our neck with last min arrangements before we reach Crete on 19th. What's the weather like now? Thanks for the info on the supermarkets. V useful! My daughter isn't potty trained yet but I plan to change that as soon as we settle in Heraklion. She's kinda halfway there but expensive Napier are definitely incentive enough for lil madam to change out of those Pampers!! 
Yes if you don't mind pls do send me your mobile no via a PM and I can do the same. Look fwd to meeting you and hopefully make some English speaking friends 
Cheers,
Arita


----------



## Sweetsister (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Stephanie and Arita,have you had a playgroup yet?Im interested ,I have 2 sons 4 almost 5 and 2 and one on the way.


----------



## Stefanie Luthman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have already moved from Crete, but Arita and I (and a few other very friendly English-speaking mothers) have met regularly. I hope Arita has replied to you or will soon so that you can meet up. Good luck in Heraklion. It wasn't easy for us, but others really like it!

Stefanie


----------



## krelco (Dec 3, 2013)

Are you still in Heraklion?? Ive moved with my 2 children, looking for some English speaking moms


----------



## krelco (Dec 3, 2013)

Nevermind  Just saw your last post


----------



## mes_mes (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi! Is any of you still here in Heraklion? I would like to get in touch with some English/French speaking moms. I saw the last message but thought worth asking


----------

